# Application contact favoris



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
Je suis dérouté par la philosophie Apple
Donc ma question:
on peut donc attribuer une photo a un contact.Super
Quand on ouvre l'appli contact ,on ne voit pas pas les photos en face des contacts.Pas top.
Mais j'ai lu sur ce forum que si ces contacts etaient dans les favoris on avait les photos.Bizarre mais top..Je me suis dis je vais passer tous mes contacts qui ont une photo dans les favoris.
J'ai un peu abandonné car les faire un par un c'est fastidieux.
Y a-t'il un solution pour tous les mettre en une seule fois?
Autre chose deconcertante,c'est que ces favoris ne sont accessibles que dans l'appli telephone.
Dans l'appli contacts il n'y a pas d'onglets favoris.Encore plus bizarre
Merci de vos commentaires et de vos astuces si il y a
SE sous IOS 11.4


----------



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
Encore moi et les contacts
J'ai bien lu le sujet https://forums.macg.co/threads/ipadpro-mise-a-jour-de-groupe.1304636/
Mais ca ne correspond pas vraiment,peut etre a cause de ios 11.4
Donc je voudrais créer un groupe de contacts pour lancer des sms a plusieurs personnes
(C'est bien a cela que ca sert?...)
J'ouvre l'appli contact,et en haut a gauche un bouton groupes.Super 
Sauf que là ...ca ouvre une page avec comme unique choix 
--Masquer tous les contacts(hum)
--iphone(tous) que je peux cocher ou decocher
Rien pour créer
vous avez deviné la question..
Merci de vos lumieres


----------



## pikaphone (13 Juin 2018)

Hello,

Pour que ton contact soit dans les favoris il faut que tu te rendes sur la page de ce contact. Tu peux procéder comme suit :
Téléphone -> contact --> sélectionne le contact que tu veux, tu peux alors :
Envoyer un message / Partager cette fiche / Ajouter aux favoris / Partager ta position / Bloquer le correspondat, vous aurez deviné sur quoi il faut appuyer.

Afin d'ajouter une photo, il te suffit d'aller également sur la page de ce contact.
En haut à droite tu as un onglet "modifier", tu cliques dessus et ça te propose alors de modifier plusieurs champs. Tu n'as qu'à cliquer sur "ajouter une photo" en haut à gauche du nom du contact. Il ne te reste plus qu'à choisir la photo de ton choix parmi les images que tu as sur ton iPhone.

En espérant t'avoir aidé, n'hésite pas si tu as des questions


----------



## pikaphone (13 Juin 2018)

Re bonjour ha ha,

Pour créer une conversation à plusieurs il ne faut pas à proprement parler créer un groupe de contact. Il faut : 
aller dans message
cliquer sur l'onglet en haut à droit avec un crayon pour créer une nouvelle discussion
ajouter un à un les contacts que tu souhaites intégrer à cette conversation
envoyer un message

Tout le monde pourra alors écrire et lire les messages de l'ensemble des membres de cette conversation.

En espérant que ça t'aide !


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2018)

Je ne pense pas que patrick78140 ait besoin d'aide pour ajouter les favoris ou attribuer une photo à un contact. Sa question est plutôt, comment ajouter plusieurs contacts aux favoris (en vrac)? cf ci-dessous:


patrick78140 a dit:


> (... ) Je me suis dis je vais passer tous mes contacts qui ont une photo dans les favoris.
> J'ai un peu abandonné car les faire un par un c'est fastidieux.
> *Y a-t'il un solution pour tous les mettre en une seule fois?*





patrick78140 a dit:


> Autre chose deconcertante,c'est que ces favoris ne sont accessibles que dans l'appli telephone.
> Dans l'appli contacts il n'y a pas d'onglets favoris.Encore plus bizarre


Les favoris sont visibles dans l'app Téléphone, par exemple. Ou encore dans l'affichage Aujourd'hui, à condition d'avoir ajouté le widget favoris à cet écran.

_(pour ouvrir l’affichage Aujourd’hui : balayer vers la droite à partir du côté gauche de l’écran d’accueil ou de l’écran verrouillé.)  _


----------



## pikaphone (13 Juin 2018)

Bien vu Macounette, au temps pour moi


----------



## pikaphone (13 Juin 2018)

Du coup je n'ai pas la solution, si jamais quelqu'un peut aider, je prends aussi ^^


----------



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

bonjour  et merci a tous d'avoir repondu
Macounette m'a bien compris effectivement 
Effectivement les favoris sont visibles a partir de l'appli telephone
Je m'attendais a les voir dans l'appli contacts et aussi dans l'appli message
du coup ca perd un peu de son interet
Si je comprend bien pas d'espoir?
Le bouton modifier sur l'ecran est bine planqué quand on affiche par le slide gauche droite,
il faut faire defiler bas vers haut pour le trouver,mais j'ai ajouter favoris mais ca me sert pas a grand chose
Je me demande si j'importe les contacts en CSV il n'y aurait pas moyen


----------



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

Merci d'avoir repondu (re;
Malheureusement la facon de faire que tu me suggeres est deja ce que je fais,bien sur
Mais c'est un peu fastidieux
Je voudrais creer un groupe de contacs comme on le fait pour une liste de diffusion avec les mails
Par un exemple je souhaite envoyer un message a 10 personnes qui sont toujours les memes (ex membres d'assoc)
On pourrait créer plusieurs groupes
Au lieu de taper l'un apres l'autre les contacts ,je clique sur groupe et hop ca part
Question auxiliaire ,a quoi sert l'onglet groupe dans l'appli contact?
Pour moi ,c'etait la fonction que je viens de decrire
J'ai un contournement mais c'est batard
Creer un mess avec tous les destinataires ,envoyer,et ne pas effacer le mess
Apres on peut repartir dessus,mais le risque c'est d'effacer la conversation
Si qq'un a une idée


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2018)

Et avec cette application ?


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2018)

patrick78140 a dit:


> Je me demande si j'importe les contacts en CSV il n'y aurait pas moyen


Ah ah c'est pas le genre de la Maison à la Pomme, ce genre de manip  d'ailleurs ce serait pour importer où et comment?


----------



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

Alors il y a une appli sur apple store(mybackupcontacts)
on l'ouvre, on met son @mail,,ca sauvegarce et ca créer un fichier csv qui est expedié a l'@indiquée l
on ouvre l le mail sur le pc et on ouvre la piece jointe(ca ressemble a un fichier excel avec plusieurs colonnes qui sont les differends champs de la fiche de contact),On peut le modifier ,on se le renvoie par mail
On ouvre le mail avec l'iphone on clic sur le fichier joint et ca modifie la liste des contacts comme on l'a fait dans le csv
On peut supprimer,modifier ou ajouter.Je l'ai deja fait mais
Reste a savoir si il ya le champ favoris
Je vais tester


----------



## patrick78140 (13 Juin 2018)

Ca,ca repond a la question je test et vous dit quoi
Merci

Bon ca marche en cliquant sur l'appli
,sauf qu'Il est dit que le groupe apparait dans la liste de contacts,
Il n'y est pas.J'ai envoyé une demande a l'auteur
Je vous dirais


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2018)

patrick78140 a dit:


> Alors il y a une appli sur apple store(mybackupcontacts)
> on l'ouvre, on met son @mail,,ca sauvegarce et ca créer un fichier csv qui est expedié a l'@indiquée l
> on ouvre l le mail sur le pc et on ouvre la piece jointe(ca ressemble a un fichier excel avec plusieurs colonnes qui sont les differends champs de la fiche de contact),On peut le modifier ,on se le renvoie par mail
> On ouvre le mail avec l'iphone on clic sur le fichier joint et ca modifie la liste des contacts comme on l'a fait dans le csv
> ...


OK, je ne connaissais pas cette app. Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## patrick78140 (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
Bon c'est une F.B.I
Fausse bonne idée
Il n'y a pas le champ favori dans le fichier
En fait en regardant de plus pres,la notion de favori n'apparait pas dans la fiche elle meme
Il y a  moyen d'agir ,mais ca revient a faire une appli 
Quand meme dommage que nativement ca n'existe pas
ca sent le "mal fini"
Dans un autre post( https://forums.macg.co/threads/creation-de-groupe-de-contacts.1305659/#post-13295805)
,justement on m'a suggeré une appli pour créer des groupes ce qui revient a faire un groupe de ...favoris
Pour le coup les deux posts pourraient etre concatenés !!


----------



## patrick78140 (14 Juin 2018)

Bon,j'ai atteind les limites l'appli suggerée lol
j'ai epuisé le quota gratuit,il faut que je passe du mode "bronze"(gratuit) au mode "silver "moyennant quelques euros
Pas grave.
J'en teste une autre et vous dit quoi
D'apres ce que je lis a droite et a gauche ,
dans l'appli native ,pas de groupes possibles sans icloud.Franchement....
Je vais scotcher mon Iphone a mon PC pour pouvoir faire mes groupes lol


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2018)

…WhatsApp permet de faire des discussions à plusieurs. Mais c'est une nouvelle application que chaque personne doit installer…


----------



## patrick78140 (14 Juin 2018)

En fait j'avais cette appli derriere la tete pour la creation de groupe,mais comme tu le dis ,elle a ses limites
On peut aussi discuter avec messenger,a condition que ..etc etc
dommage qu'il n'y ait rien en natif.
On sait mettre des fanfreluches ,ajouter des coeurs,modifier des photos,des videos etc ,mais on sait pas créer des groupes
Un peu attristé


----------



## pikaphone (14 Juin 2018)

Concernant le groupe dans l'application contact j'ai l'impression que ça te permet simplement d'identifier tes contacts selon leur provenance : gmail, iCloud, Yahoo


----------



## patrick78140 (14 Juin 2018)

Je pense aussi.
C'est pas tres clair (pour moi)
Toute facon,pour ma part,j'evite les cloud,quand on voit sur les forums les bizarreries que cela provoque
ca ne m'incite pas à les utiliser


----------



## pikaphone (14 Juin 2018)

On est d'accord, je pense honnêtement qu'iOS est bien plus intuitifs qu'Android, mais il y a plusieurs points "basiques" sur lesquels Apple devrait se pencher


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2018)

@Jura39, à toi de jouer


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> @Jura39, à toi de jouer



C'est fait


----------



## patrick78140 (14 Juin 2018)

bonsoir
Je vois que la fusion a eu lieu 
Du coup ne faudrait-il pas en verrouiller un?
Bon ,pikaphone si tu trouves Apple intuitif bravo
Parce que par curiosité je suis aller voir un Xperia et là.
On ouvre la liste des contacts, il y a un onglet groupe,(comme sur l'iphone)sauf que on clic ,
si ya rien on demande si on veut créer un groupe et de lui donner un nom,
puis de selectionner dans la liste les contacts que l'on veut ds le groupe 
On fait ok et zou c'est créer
Dans l'appli message on trouve ce groupe, en meme temps que tous les contacts
Sur ce coup,xperia 1,juste pour dire,iphone  0
bon je vais pas courir acheter un xperia,hein
Mais bon,Mr Apple un ti effort


----------



## pikaphone (15 Juin 2018)

Comme je l'ai dit "il y a plusieurs points basiques sur lesquels Apple devrait se pencher".

Mais je maintiens que de manière générale je trouve l'OS d'Apple plus agréable et intuitif qu'Android


----------



## patrick78140 (15 Juin 2018)

Le soucis,c'est quand on fini par trouver où se trouve le fameux reglage qu'on veut,patatra, changement
de version et ca passe ailleurs
Il n'y a pas de continuité ,il n'y a qu'a voir les nombreux posts sur ce forum(ou est passé ceci ,cela etc)
Ce qui me vient tout de suite a l'esprit ,reglage de la luminosité,ca a changé de place avec le 11.4 et plus de reglage automatique
Deroutant
Si encore Apple communiquait
On fait du HS.
Je propose de rester sur le sujet ,si il y a des choses a ajouter


----------



## pikaphone (15 Juin 2018)

Sur ce point je ne peux que te donner raison ^^
On va effectivement s'arrêter là, on a un peu dévié ha ha


----------



## patrick78140 (15 Juin 2018)

Pour info,j'ai trouvé une appli sur le store qui me convient,je ne me sert plus que de celle-là
c'est connect,qui fait ce que devrait faire, a mon avis, l'appli native
Tres tres facile a utiliser


----------



## pikaphone (15 Juin 2018)

Merci pour ton retour patrick


----------



## patrick78140 (16 Juin 2018)




----------

